# Sick of searching for the right food!



## samantha2k (Oct 25, 2008)

I had Storm on wellness but her poop was really stinky and loose. I then switched her to Merricks but soon noticed her eyes were extra watery and she was getting extra eye mucous. I gradually started her on Natural balance Duck and potato. To entice her I sprinkled some of the Natural Balance Dog Food rolls onto her kibble and canned food. Well now she is nuts over the food rolls and picks it out of her food and will eat nothing else. A few days ago we thought it was cute when she stood in front of the fridge barking for more. Now, it's not so cute! Also, a week ago she had her last set of puppy shots and had an allergic reaction. She wasn't feeling well for a few days and so I fed her boiled chicken and veggies. Well she loved it! Ever since then it's been even harder for her to eat her dog food. She's always been very picky when it came to kibble and has always preffered canned. She doesn't seem to like any of the canned Natural Balance food. She will eat some of the kibble but not enough. Today I bought a can of Spots Stew and mixed it with the NB kibble and she seemed to be ok with it. Ultimately, I want to do what's best for her health. Ugh, I am so frustrated!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't blame you, its exhausting and frustrating  
I went through the same thing from Nutro to Wellness, until I put him on NB and he is doing great .
You will eventually find what works best, it's just a pain in the butt to get there.
Good Luck :grouphug:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I am a firm believer on laying the food out, and if they don't eat it in a 30 minute time frame, pick it up and give back to them on there next feeding time. I also believe these little furbutts know how to manipulate us into getting what they want. If u want her to eat NB (which is what I use), then lay the kibble down, no enticing with the rolls, and if she doesn't eat it, then take it away for her next feeding time. Shel'll get it, and not skip a meal. Also, this breed is known for not being huge eaters, and will skip a meal if they want. Clifford sometimes won't eat all day until 5, but he is still a healthy 8lb boy.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I went through the same thing when Boo was a puppy. He was sooooooo picky. I used to have to hand feed him a few kibble at a time, coaxing him & following him around.Then I tried adding a bit of chicken flavored baby food or the doggy gravy to his kibble & mixing it up really good. That worked much better. Eventually as he got older, I added less & less to his kibble until it was no longer needed. He turned out to a very good eater & not picky at all now, he'll eat anything. I think it's best to pick one good brand of kibble that works for them & stick with it, at least until they adapt well to eating the kibble. Constantly changing up their food seems to make them even more picky.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

<span style="color:#9932CC">If she doesn't like the food you give her, too bad. If you don't give her other options (like the food roll, canned food, etc), she will learn to eat it and live a happy life. She's not going to starve herself to death, so eventually she will eat what you give her. The only time I ever offer London "special food" like boiled chicken & rice, etc is if she's actually ill with a stomach ache, etc. I never try and entice her with anything on top of her kibble. There are days where she will hardly touch her food, and other days where I feel like I'm constantly filling her bowl.

Bottom line: If you only give her one option for food, she can't refuse it for long.</span>


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 26 2008, 02:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677885


> Bottom line: If you only give her one option for food, she can't refuse it for long.[/B]


 :goodpost: 
It may sound harsh, but it's totally true.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL ~ I have so many dogs, I'm not sure who's eating what anymore :HistericalSmiley: 

For all I know, Big Butt Henry is eating for eight ~ LMAO

So yep, same food goes down for all of them. Canned for breakfast, and dinner,
with kibble left out 24/7. Oh, and omelets on Sunday mornings. 

After Bianca had all those awful seizures, she wouldn't eat ANYTHING, so I sunk so
low, and gave her Snicker's 'Cesar' food. Whoa, did she gobble that up. I was afraid
I had ruined her for our regular food. But nope, she's back to normal, and eating like
a piggy.

Also, make sure there is no underlying health issue.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, what brand DO you feed that bunch, Deb? I can't imagine how much food you must go through. :shocked:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

My 2 have only ever had 2 brands of kibble, and that's only because I found out the first one was not good quality, so I switched to what they are on now.

I don't mean to sound harsh or uncaring either, but honestly, pick one and stick with it. There is no 'Menu' at my house, my 2 get what they are given.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Nov 26 2008, 04:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677920


> Just out of curiosity, what brand DO you feed that bunch, Deb? I can't imagine how much food you must go through. :shocked:[/B]



I feed "Natural Balance" Duck and Potato, wet and dry. I also feed "Wellness" Venison and Sweet Potato, wet.

Yep, we go thru 100, 13-oz cans, and a 17-pound bag of kibble, each month.

Sunday omelets take half a dozen eggs ~ LOL

No wonder I'm losing weight. There's nothing for me to eat ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I personally think the more choices you give - the pickier they get.


----------



## Big Sky Country (Oct 12, 2008)

Baylor has his poncho picky eater days, he just nibbles. I give him a rotation diet of Natures Variety both raw and kibble, they are both grain free. One of the handy things about the raw food are the 1 oz medallions he will usually eat 1.5 to 2 a day morning and evening and I leave his dry kibble all day. He loves steamed vegi and cottage cheese and peaches or plain yogurt. On treat days use organic ground sirloin and fresh sweet potatoes topped with a sprinkle of cheese. Most of the time he is happy, especially when he is rooting in the back yard eating deer poo :Happy_Dance: he's a sweetie.....

[attachment=44339:sleeping_angel.JPG]


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (Big Sky Country @ Nov 29 2008, 01:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679372


> Baylor has his poncho picky eater days, he just nibbles. I give him a rotation diet of Natures Variety both raw and kibble, they are both grain free. One of the handy things about the raw food are the 1 oz medallions he will usually eat 1.5 to 2 a day morning and evening and I leave his dry kibble all day. He loves steamed vegi and cottage cheese and peaches or plain yogurt. On treat days use organic ground sirloin and fresh sweet potatoes topped with a sprinkle of cheese. Most of the time he is happy, especially when he is rooting in the back yard eating deer poo :Happy_Dance: he's a sweetie.....
> 
> [attachment=44339:sleeping_angel.JPG][/B]


Your Baylor is absolutely adorable!
xoxox


----------



## Big Sky Country (Oct 12, 2008)

QUOTE (KAG @ Nov 29 2008, 06:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679537


> QUOTE (Big Sky Country @ Nov 29 2008, 01:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679372





> Baylor has his poncho picky eater days, he just nibbles. I give him a rotation diet of Natures Variety both raw and kibble, they are both grain free. One of the handy things about the raw food are the 1 oz medallions he will usually eat 1.5 to 2 a day morning and evening and I leave his dry kibble all day. He loves steamed vegi and cottage cheese and peaches or plain yogurt. On treat days use organic ground sirloin and fresh sweet potatoes topped with a sprinkle of cheese. Most of the time he is happy, especially when he is rooting in the back yard eating deer poo :Happy_Dance: he's a sweetie.....
> 
> [attachment=44339:sleeping_angel.JPG][/B]


Your Baylor is absolutely adorable!
xoxox
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you, we are both learning!! He helped plant tulips today and is headed for the tubbie tonight.


----------

